# 97 200sx project



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

This is what it basically looked like when i got it ex for the rims









This is what it looks like right now 
































































i know the interior is alittle dirty lol









Yesterday i put the front and back bumper on, but i got lazy so i havent put the side skirts on yet lol


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

that's a great looking car.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Needs to be 1 color, then you're good to go.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

looked great stock, this is just a waste ... that should be my sig im sick of writing it out


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

anything under the hood yet? keep posting sweet ride even though im not a big fan of the 2 tone still ok keep us posted


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!! When that thing gets painted it's gonna look sick!


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice looking car... i like the custom front bumper


----------

